# I want to form a jazz band.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, jazz/funk fusion.

I was screwing around on the bass the other day and dialed it like Jaco. Neck pickup off, tone half-way off.

Jeebus!!! This is what Mwahhh is all about! I put it into a few tunes Friday night and it was so cool, but earlier tonight just playin' around, I got to thinking that I should try jazz again. It's been many years - 15 years ago or so.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lolz, my band is jazzy funk..kinda.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey James, if your interested, let's get together. I would not consider myself a 100% jazz player, but I do have some chops(more in the blues-jazz-funk vein). If your interested let me know!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't know when I'd ever have the time, but I'd love to just jam with some new people. Do some funky/jazzy/bluesy non-classic rock fooling around!

Have anyone else that would be up to jam?

I'm all for it!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Don't know when I'd ever have the time, but I'd love to just jam with some new people. Do some funky/jazzy/bluesy non-classic rock fooling around!
> 
> Have anyone else that would be up to jam?
> 
> I'm all for it!


 James, I would be willing to jam with a drum machine!!!!! The last couple of drummers I jammed with were pissed before I showed up so... PM me if you want to get together one night when you are not busy.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Don't know when I'd ever have the time, but I'd love to just jam with some new people. Do some funky/jazzy/bluesy non-classic rock fooling around!
> 
> Have anyone else that would be up to jam?
> 
> I'm all for it!


Hi James,

If you're ever stuck in Toronto on a Monday night, let me know. We jam every Monday night from 7:30pm for about 4 hours. We're just a bunch of buddies that take our music pretty seriously, but have a great time. Here's an idea of some of the tunes we play;

http://fajahworld.googlepages.com/songlist-06042006 . 

Some tunes we've dumped since the posting, and we're always adding something.....most of which is jazz/blues etc.

Lawrie

Oh ya....we have lots of equipment.


----------

